# Personality types of music group members?



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

so people - have you ever wondered personality type of members of some music groups? 
doesnt matter what kind of the music or someones taste in music - just a few theories and a few debates for the sake of discussing...XD

im intersted in these groups and artists for example:
Nightwish
Smashing Pumpkins
Muse


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Corey Taylor of Slipknot = ESTP. That's pretty much where it ends for me.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

Serial Hero said:


> Corey Taylor of Slipknot = ESTP. That's pretty much where it ends for me.


i agree on E part and especially S because he seems down to earth to me


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> i agree on E part and especially S because he seems down to earth to me


But you think he's an ESTJ? I hope not. he's very stereotypical ESTP. Check out some of his videos he can't stop fooling around. T because he'll openly talk shit w/o any type of sugar-coating and he has little sense of what's appropriate and what's not.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> so people - have you ever wondered personality type of members of some music groups?
> doesnt matter what kind of the music or someones taste in music - just a few theories and a few debates for the sake of discussing...XD
> 
> im intersted in these groups and artists for example:
> ...


I would recommend that you check out the "Guess the type" subforum, it has plenty of music artists to discuss. Smashing Pumpkins had a thread there not too long ago, I think.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

Serial Hero said:


> But you think he's an ESTJ? I hope not. he's very stereotypical ESTP. Check out some of his videos he can't stop fooling around. T because he'll openly talk shit w/o any type of sugar-coating and he has little sense of what's appropriate and what's not.


do i think he is J? no lol
i would agree he is T as well - no sugar-coating definitely implies on T
but the thing is when you mention ESTP (my dad is also ESTP) its the whole picture that bothers me - when you put it all together 
ESTPs i like to call "smooth operators" and im not sure that fits the profile


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

cactus_waltz said:


> I would recommend that you check out the "Guess the type" subforum, it has plenty of music artists to discuss. Smashing Pumpkins had a thread there not too long ago, I think.


probably everywhere you can find threads like this one - but in every thread are new people and new bands and new theories - wont hurt to have ti here


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Of course. I was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> do i think he is J? no lol
> i would agree he is T as well - no sugar-coating definitely implies on T
> but the thing is when you mention ESTP (my dad is also ESTP) its the whole picture that bothers me - when you put it all together
> ESTPs i like to call "smooth operators" and im not sure that fits the profile


Ah, yeah my mom is one as well. IDK he seems pretty smooth to me -- if you watch interviews w/ him or see him at live shows


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't really know Smashing Pumpkins, but I can comment on Nightwish and Muse.

Nightwish:
Tuomas (keyboard, songwriter): INFP
Jukka/Julius (drummer): ISTP
Tarja (former lead singer): ENFJ (?)
I'll need to think some more about the other members of Nightwish

Muse:
Matt Bellamy (guitar, keyboard, songwriter): INTP
Chris Wolstenholme (bass): ISTP
Dom Howard (drums): ENFP

Just my 2 cents. I'll try to figure out the other members of Nightwish later. Also, I'd suggest we move this to Guess The Type.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

cactus_waltz said:


> Of course. I was just trying to be helpful.


well ill give you one big help for that XD
i just cant find that forum - disappeared all of the sudden from my sight hahahha


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

Serial Hero said:


> Ah, yeah my mom is one as well. IDK he seems pretty smooth to me -- if you watch interviews w/ him or see him at live shows


that could go when i think about it
but what about liking only finer things in life XD i can say according to my dad - he likes "nice" things - comfort and stuff


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

Randroth said:


> I don't really know Smashing Pumpkins, but I can comment on Nightwish and Muse.
> 
> Nightwish:
> Tuomas (keyboard, songwriter): INFP
> ...


Tarja ENFJ...hmmm they are much of a givers XD she is F definitely - she expressed crying in interviews sometimes - looks like Fe to me  but the whole profile of an ENFJ for Tarja - not sure really :/


----------



## yuki (Mar 14, 2011)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> so people - have you ever wondered personality type of members of some music groups?
> doesnt matter what kind of the music or someones taste in music - just a few theories and a few debates for the sake of discussing...XD
> 
> im intersted in these groups and artists for example:
> ...


Hmm.. I'm not good defining other people's types, but I want to learn more about that. But I really love this 3 bands, they're my favorites too!! Though I liked Nightwish more when Tarja Turunen was still in, I just love her voice! And don't even get me started on the Smashing Pumpkins, wow I love them since I was 14!! Well, maybe I don't know how to classify people, but I do really feel that Depeche Mode is very INFP since I identify a lot with their songs, perhaps I'm wrong but they really resonate with me


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

yuki said:


> Hmm.. I'm not good defining other people's types, but I want to learn more about that. But I really love this 3 bands, they're my favorites too!! Though I liked Nightwish more when Tarja Turunen was still in, I just love her voice! And don't even get me started on the Smashing Pumpkins, wow I love them since I was 14!! Well, maybe I don't know how to classify people, but I do really feel that Depeche Mode is very INFP since I identify a lot with their songs, perhaps I'm wrong but they really resonate with me


i also liked nightwish more with Tarja 
im not too good at this either hence why i asked
im actually very curious abot Tarjas type :O nightwish type in general


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> well ill give you one big help for that XD
> i just cant find that forum - disappeared all of the sudden from my sight hahahha


Click this link.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

cactus_waltz said:


> Click this link.


found that days ago XD haha


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

I read that a staggering amount of artists (esp. rock bands) comprise of ISTP's.
That's as much as I know and that as an ISTP I am positively pathetic in terms of playing instruments.

EDIT: Oh! I don't know about Nightwish or any of the other bands that you mentioned, but Johnny Cash was an ISTP and Bob Dylan is believed to be an ENFP. Interestingly enough, I would prefer Bob over Johnny any day.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

John Lennon was an INFP I think.


----------



## DJ Molvai (Jul 26, 2015)

*Corey Taylor: The ENFP*

Corey Taylor:
E: Extroversion is highly obvious in him. He loves meeting with people, and draws his energy from them. Take for example every "no bullshit" ever during the song "Spit It Out" at Slipknot concerts, along with the "An Evening With Corey Taylor" recordings on YouTube. The dude OOZES extroversion. Extrovert.

N: I've seen a lot of people insisting that, because Corey is "down to earth,"(which I feel refers to the ease with which he meets people on a level; this, I would say, is not REMOTELY an "S" exclusive thing, or even necessarily a key "S" trait). However, knowing virtually the entire discographies of Slipknot AND Stone Sour, there is DEFINITELY a high presence of the abstract, and a grasp thereof. The "S" is very Concrete, Practical and Traditional. Some of his favorites of his own work have been some of his more NON-traditional songs. "Spit It Out" is a powerful example, as is "Gently," "People = Shit," "Opium of the People," etc. That simply covers the argument against the "Traditional" mode of thought. As for the Concreteness, it was addressed with his obviously more abstract way of thinking. And if you think three percussionists, two guitarists, a DJ AND a sampler; or to strip naked in order to get into the right place for a song(see "Iowa") are ideas of "Practical," you're obviously missing the train on those. No, Corey is Abstract(lyrical content), Imaginative(his books), and Conceptual(House of Gold and Bones). This man is not "Sensing," but rather "Intuitive."

F: I know, I know. People tend to see "Feeling" people as being overly emotional, or illogical. But think about it. Corey has consistently expressed much of his own thoughts, feelings, and opinions through his lyrics, both in Stone Sour AND Slipknot. Sure, he's a highly thoughtful man. However, nothing in the MBTI says a Thinking person is the only kind that can be thoughtful. No, if you watch him behave on stage AND off stage, he's very Casual, Open-Ended, Accepting, and Accommodating. For f**k's sake, listen to "XIX," "Goodbye," "If Rain Is What You Want," "Snuff," "Dead Memories," "Circle," etc. The "Feeling" approach is EVERYWHERE with this guy.

P: Most have agreed he has a Perceiving approach, versus the Judging. I would also agree to this. As previously stated, he's very casual and open-ended. He has also been known to do things with a very spur-of-the-moment spontaneity. Generally speaking, he has a more keep-the-options-open approach, which is simply NOT the way of the Judging type. This, I think, lands him solidly as a Perceiving type.

Final Verdict: Corey Taylor is not an ESTP, but is rather an ENFP. Corey Taylor is not the Promoter, but rather the Advocate; the Champion; the Inspirer. Boom.


----------



## CannibalGhost (Apr 17, 2013)

Corey Taylor is definitely a feeler his songs are so sad. People who think he is a T didn't read his actual lyrics. He is extroverted. I would say ENFP.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Celebrity Types lists Matt Bellamy (of Muse) as INFP

This might be obvious to others, but I'd like to know Matt Berninger's (The National) type. I think I like The National too much to be able to type him accurately.


----------

